# selling via paypal to UK



## manalishi (10 Feb 2010)

Hello all, I've been a advertising my Micra for a while on free adverts community website. The website advocates face-to-face sales. 

I've had a request from a very hurried marine engineer from the UK called Chris Shaw. He says he's buying the car for his son as a surprise and really wants to get my car quick. He's organised a freight company UAB "Kuršiu Linija" (who seem to work in marine sector and have a lithuanian head office) to pick my car up and deliver to the UK. He wants my address so I can handover the car to them.

He has sent 1600euro to my paypal account. 600euro for the car and 1000euro for the freight company. The payment is pending. I have to forward the shipping fee onto the freight company, UAB "Kuršiu Linija".

My questions are;
How do I sell a car across to the UK? whats the protocall
I'm a little concerned about the VRC. Who signs it? 
do need it if it's going to the UK?


----------



## jhegarty (10 Feb 2010)

It's a scam.

Delete the emails and move on with your life.

The "shipping agent" is the person sending the email , the paypal account is stolen.


----------



## mathepac (10 Feb 2010)

OP, I take it you are a Fleetwood Mac fan. The other part of the song-title you chose as your username is "The Green". Is that appropriate?

This is quite simply just another flavour of one the common car purchase  scams detailed on the site.

Why would a UK resident pay a Latvian company €1,000 to ship a car from Ireland to the UK when a driver could fly in and get a  ferry back with the car for less than €200?

Why would a UK resident import a car from Ireland and risk import taxes and re-registration fees when cars are cheaper in the UK?


----------



## manalishi (10 Feb 2010)

It smells fishy, how can you be so sure? Is this a common scam.

when you say the paypal is stolen, how? if it is identity theft then the money into my paypal account won't appear... so the money to be forwarded won't appear. I've flagged it with Paypal lets see what they say?

what about the shipping company UAB "Kuršiu Linija". it's a real company. google it. I'm going to call them and check it out. If they're in on the scam that mightn't help.


----------



## jhegarty (10 Feb 2010)

manalishi said:


> It smells fishy, how can you be so sure? Is this a common scam.



It's a very common scam.



manalishi said:


> when you say the paypal is stolen, how? if it is identity theft then the money into my paypal account won't appear... so the money to be forwarded won't appear. I've flagged it with Paypal lets see what they say?



Usually got someones password, and used their password to send the money. Your "shipping money" is long gone before you find out.



manalishi said:


> what about the shipping company UAB "Kuršiu Linija". it's a real company. google it. I'm going to call them and check it out. If they're in on the scam that mightn't help.



Don't bother , either they don't exist or won't know anything about it.

Google this : 

"Kuršiu Linija" scam




Also , do you really thing someone is paying €1000 to ship a €600 car to a country where the cars are far cheaper than here ?


----------



## manalishi (10 Feb 2010)

1000 sounds too much for shipping alright. i didn't know cars are cheaper in the UK.

I scanned the Keyposts first and didn't find anything in the keyposts for info re: UK selling. So posted here.

Thanks for your help lads i knew somebody would know what the story was if i posted here.

@ mathepac yep, with a two pronged crown. peter green is my guitar hero. What does "OP" mean? (old post)


----------



## jhegarty (10 Feb 2010)

manalishi said:


> @ mathepac yep, with a two pronged crown. peter green is my guitar hero. What does "OP" mean? (old post)




Op is the original poster (ie. you).

This key post is worth a read , the first two links are different forms of the scam tried on you.

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=115593


----------



## Leo (10 Feb 2010)

For that kind of money they could buy a 2002 Micra from a dealer with a warranty.


----------



## manalishi (11 Feb 2010)

FYI, below is an extract from the fake email from ebay asking to confirm payment. The clever thing is the short and long names of the emails. Note that the email comes from services@paypal,co,uk but the long name (between the <>) verified-acc@consultant,com - thats spam email.

Secondly, chrisshaw771@gmail,com is actually geierrmark@yahoo,com. He's been flagged by others as a scammer.

Is there anywhere where i can register this "geierrmark@yahoo,com" as a scammer?​ 



From:  service@paypal,co.uk  <verified-acc@consultant,com>
 Date:  #  February  ####  ##:##
 Subject:  Notification  of  An  Instant  Merchandise  Payment  Received  from
 Christopher  Shaw  (Transaction  ID:  5X472815E1267414M)


 Dear  XXX,
 This  email  confirms  that  you  have  received  an  Instant  payment  of  €#,###.##
 EUR  from  Christopher  Shaw  (chrishaw###@yahoo,co.uk  <geierrmark@yahoo,com>)
 via  PayPal  MERCHANDISE  Payment  Service.
    *View  the  "NOTE"  of  this  pending  transaction  below  *  **
 -----------------------------
 *Payment  Details*
    Merchandise*  Amount:*  *  *  €###.##  EUR  *
 Agent  Charges:
 Taxes  and  Insurance:
 Total:€#,###.##  EUR
 €      0.00  EUR


----------



## nualadonegal (2 Mar 2010)

*Re: selling via paypal to UK - Hes been on to me too!*

Hi, I had this guy contacting me too for the past few days, he saw my car on a site called donedeal. He gave me the same palava story about being a marine engineer, paying with paypal, etc - so its defo a scam. I have emailed him saying I am aware that its a scam. Thought I had finally got that elusive sale! Oh well! This is a great site - Cheers for taking the time and effort! Nuala


----------



## Thatguy1234 (1 Apr 2010)

Hi man, this is a long story, my email address is *shanebunting1996@googlemail.com* and I'd really like to talk to you about this because basically, I advertised my MacBook and iPhone on gumtree and the same guy emailed me back saying to ship my items them he'll pay me to his 'son in nigeria' please email me man as I'm shocked to se this. I hope you didn't give it to him. Thanks.


----------



## z101 (1 Apr 2010)

Thatguy1234 said:


> Hi man, this is a long story, my email address is *shanebunting1996@googlemail.com* and I'd really like to talk to you about this because basically, I advertised my MacBook and iPhone on gumtree and the same guy emailed me back saying to ship my items them he'll pay me to his 'son in nigeria' please email me man as I'm shocked to se this. I hope you didn't give it to him. Thanks.


 
What the heck is this about..??


----------

